# 1983 Ontario 32 by C&C Yachts - For Sale.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for thoughts on the Ontario 32. From what I have read, this is a run of about 180 boats designed by C&C that have reached a near cult gathering for Bahamas cruisers.

I wanted to know a reasonable price to pay for one that at one time was meticulously loved and cared for, but for the last 5-7 years of its life has been left quietly deteriorating at the dock while the owners were busy with life. The owner still passionately loves this boat, but is willing to let it go to me.

Needs work (mainly cleaning, replacing running rigging, new canvas, etc) but SO much potential. It has a new engine, that is yet to be hooked up, resting in place.

Ultimately, I am looking for a solid boat to invest in and at the end of my journey with it hopefully turn a small profit. I have done this several times in the past, but with considerable smaller boats. 19'-25' range.

Any thoughts?!


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

Without pictures, a list of equipment and what needs to be done its hard to say.
I would hire a surveyor to go over the boat.
Check out yachtworld and any site you can find selling similar boats and do the math.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

My wife just did a passage on one. This is a big log, but it's full of stuff you'll want to know about the Ontario 32.

Veleda IV World Cruise


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Personally, I love mine. After 3 years of research and looking, it was my first choice.

Yes, there are things not to like about it, as there is with any boat. But the positives far outweigh the negatives for me.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

John-

What do you like/dislike about the boat? 


PBzeer said:


> Personally, I love mine. After 3 years of research and looking, it was my first choice.
> 
> Yes, there are things not to like about it, as there is with any boat. But the positives far outweigh the negatives for me.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My two main beefs are I wish the beam carried back further and that the chainplates where inboard. Stock engine could have had a bit more hp as well.

On the plus side, it's easy to singlehand, points well (with a 4'6" modified fin) and 6'4" headroom throughout. Good storage, ICW friendly mast height and access to systems as well.


----------



## m23wahoo2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Been watching O32 pricing since '98. Prices range from mid 20's to low 50's. The prices have steadily gone up over that period


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

During my time looking back mid 2000, the Great Lakes boats were always significantly higher priced than those outside of the area.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Makes sense- Freshwater boats stored for half the year on the hard will see less wear and more maintenance than a saltwater boat in the water year round.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

soldboats.com sales data since January 2009. Sorry, you'll have to make adjustments for the headings. Cut &paste does not line up properly 

Length Year Listed US$ Sold US$ Location YachtWorld Member 
32' Ontario 1981 40,471 (01/08) 34,486 (02/09) ON, Can Bridge Yacht... 
32' Ontario 1981 30,328 (11/11) 22,822 (02/12) BC, Can Harbour Yach... 
32' Ontario 1980 33,979 (01/08) 30,429 (07/10) ON, Can Harris & Ell... 
32' Ontario 1979 30,328 (10/06) 27,386 (02/09) ON, Can Bridge Yacht... 
32' Ontario 1978 40,065 (04/08) 36,515 (07/09) NS, Can Ocean Yacht ... 
32' Ontario 1981 30,328 (07/10) 25,358 (11/10) BC, Can Harbour Yach... 
32' Ontario 1978 29,415 (01/11) 21,807 (12/11) NS, Can Ocean Yacht ... 
32' Ontario 1977 35,399 (12/10) 30,429 (05/11) ON, Can Jack Pady Ma... 
32' Ontario 1977 32,356 (05/10) 31,950 (05/11) ON, Can North South ... 
32' Ontario 1976 36,413 (04/10) 31,950 (03/11) ON, Can Anchor Yacht... 
32' Ontario 1976 32,863 (04/10) 27,893 (03/12) BC, Can Island Yacht... 
32' Ontario 1985 53,656 (05/09) 50,715 (07/09) ON, Can Harris & Ell... 
32' Ontario 1981 29,750 (08/09) 26,000 (01/10) WA, USA Bellhaven, 
32' Ontario 1976 32,356 (06/11) 30,429 (07/11) ON, Can Harris & Ell...


----------



## kraaismith (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know where one could get replacement air vents (as pictured)?

The are for a 1980 Ontario32.

Thanks!


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

kraaismith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know where one could get replacement air vents (as pictured)?
> 
> ...


The white PVC vents are standard Nicro Fico or Seadog 3" vents available most marine stores. Seadog Cowl Only - #727131 Cowl & Deck Plate - #727130

Those are the low profile cowls. You can also get the taller type. Jib sheets tend to snag on them, so good idea to have an internal laynyard to stop them going overboard!

If you mean the wooden part, that's another thing!


----------

